# Noob question? Megs Ultimate Polish



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Evening gents,

Im getting ready to do my first big detail on the car this weekend, and just want some tips on polishing. I have Meguiars Ultimate Polish, and will be applying by hand, the question is - How long do i leave it to cure before buffing off?
Ill be going through the full routine before polishing so i will have the best chance of achieving a great finish.

Loving this detailing malarky :thumb:

Rich


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

When you see the polish starting to haze then thats when it is time to buff it off if you are unsure if the polish is ready to be buffed then just swipe a inconspicous area with the tip of you finger and look to see if it has smudged if not it is good to go


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ultimate Polish is just that - a polish, not a wax or sealant. So polish until it goes clear, or before it dries, then wipe off - polishes do not need to cure, in fact should not be allowed to dry at all. Also, you do not simply "apply" a polish - you need to work it into the paint, with a little "passion" and a number of passes. Honestly though, Ultimate Polish is a very mild product, and you are unlikely to get much correction out of it.

Also, you are planning on applying a wax or sealant afterwards right? As Ultimate Polish doesn't really leave any sort of protection behind.


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

to be honest if your working by hand you probably won't see any real improvement by using polish. do a test spot for sure, but i would get some ultimate compound. use UC and a terry cloth on suborn parts and for deep scratches. follow up with ultimate polish.

like others said you buff off polish as soon as your done rubbing it in. you don't it cure. just remove it. 

if you plan on using polish on more than one car in your life time do yourself a favor and buy a dual action polisher. it will save so much time, energy and just look so much better. its so easy to get professional results with a DA.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

umi000 said:


> Ultimate Polish is just that - a polish, not a wax or sealant.


'fraid not. It's actually a glaze. It contains no abrasives so it just needs to be worked into the paint gently like any other glaze.

It has no corrective power, it simply masks and fills defects.

By hand, I'd use a microfibre pad and just gently work 3 or 4 pea sized drops into an 18" x 18" area then buff carefully.

Follow with a wax or sealant.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi guys thanks for the input...maybe i should have clarified a bit more! The routine i will be using is as follows:
Rinse
APC
Wash 2bm
Rinse
Clay with megs QD as lube
Rinse
Megs U/C
Megs U/P
Megs quik wax.....until i get my AS carnauba paste wax.

In all honesty, the paint work doesnt need much correction hence the megs U/C to clear some swirls. Its a 2001 MK 3 Mondeo in Spruce green pearl, in great condition. Really looking to just make the paint 'POP'.

Im looking to get a DA but as i have only just got into detailing, its not worth the output yet. Need to perfect my process before doing anyone else's car.

Thanks again

Rich


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Kobeone said:


> Hi guys thanks for the input...maybe i should have clarified a bit more! The routine i will be using is as follows:
> Rinse
> APC
> Wash 2bm
> ...


Sounds fine. You might not need to rinse after claying as you're going on with Ultimate Compound but see how much residue you have after claying and decide.

The Ultimate Polish will fill and add gloss and Quik Wax will be fine on top of it.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> 'fraid not. It's actually a glaze. It contains no abrasives so it just needs to be worked into the paint gently like any other glaze.
> 
> It has no corrective power, it simply masks and fills defects.


I'm sorry John, but you need to do some reading on Meguiar's Online, and know more about the products that you sell - it's pretty easy to find out that it is a polish, based on the same abrasives that M205 uses. Here are a few quotes from Michael Stoops of Meguiar's:



> *Ultimate Polish has some light abrasives which will remove very light defects.* UP would be used in place of DCP. It could be compared to M205, however it doesn't come close to the same abrasive power as M205.





> Ultimate Polish is derived from M205 in much the same way Ultimate Compound is derived from M105. *So it does have some fine SMAT abrasives in it, unlike M07 which is a pure polish.* It gives the same sort of long buffing cycle that M205 does when used with a D/A but the final feel to the finish is more like what M07 leaves. Very nice surface refining and plenty of polishing oils in this one. If you've got a dark colored car it will noticeably darken and richen the appearance.





> Deep Crystal Polish is sort of the consumer equivalent of M07 Show Car Glaze in that both are completely non abrasive pure polishes. *Ultimate Polish is derived from M205 Ultra Finishing Polish so it utilizes SMAT abrasives* that can do wonders for adding clarity and pop to the finish.





> From the perspective of the polishing oils alone it isn't going to yield anything very different from other pure polishes. *But since it utilizes SMAT abrasives it can increase the clarity of the finish much the way M205 does,* especially when used with a D/A. That can be very beneficial on lighter colors as it helps achieve a nice crisp finish.


So where exactly in those quotes do you get the idea that Ultimate Polish has no abrasives or polishing ability? I can do a search for a few more, if you want. I'm not normally one to point out minor errors - in practice, as I said, you are not going to get much correction out of UP, especially by hand - but next time you go about correcting people, may I suggest you make sure you actually have the correct information before doing so.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

umi000 said:


> I'm sorry John, but you need to do some reading on Meguiar's Online, and know more about the products that you sell - it's pretty easy to find out that it is a polish, based on the same abrasives that M205 uses.....


I can assure you our information is correct from dealing directly with Meguiar's and from our own hands-on experience.

The Description tab on our website is the product described using the manufacturer's own words.

On the bottle, Meguiar's themselves describe the product as a pre-waxing glaze.

We will enquire again with Meguiar's and, should we find that information we've been given in the past is wrong, or indeed if the product specification has changed, we'll update.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> I can assure you our information is correct from dealing directly with Meguiar's and from our own hands-on experience.
> 
> The Description tab on our website is the product described using the manufacturer's own words.
> 
> ...


The information I stated is also directly from a Meguiar's representative, as the links should show; but fair enough - it would not be the first time that fine product details are not completely/correctly communicated by manufacturers.


----------



## Smokyb3 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Meguiars ultimate 3 stage*

I bought last week a number of your products including Ultimate Compound, Ultimate Polish and Ultimate Wax.

There were no accompanying instructions and so I looked online and came across the forum.

After reading some of the posts each relaying their respective negative experiences.

I have now finished it and I have to ask, what on earth are these people doing?

I do not have a polisher thus I did everything by hand.

Each product was easy to use, in fact possibly the easiest I have ever used.

And the result of my labours? The car looks absolutely stunning!!

I thoroughly recommend your products......well done!


----------

